# Tremblant/killington/whiteface



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was at Killington 12-11-10. I was with 2 friends and we all agreed it was an awesome day. The temps were very warm and the snow was really nice. A little bare in some spots but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Been to Tremblant twice and had a blast. Cool little town and mountain is fun. One year i went it was frigid. Next year i went it was raining and warm. I normally went the second week in January.

I like Whiteface a lot. Going to the summit is a blast. Cant beat being 4400 feet high. And they have one long ass trail that is ungroomed which is pretty challenging. 

Never did Killington cause all i hear is its an overcrowded skier mountain.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

killington has the best cover right now, quebec was sitting under a storm so maybe its good, use google


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually volunteered at Tremblant 2 days ago and made 4 free lift tix na na na!! Aside from that lol, the current conditions aren't too amazing. Tremblant hasn't received spectacular amounts of snow yet. I'd wait a bit if I were you. 

26/95 runs open.


----------

